
Kakoune: a better code editor - edran
https://github.com/mawww/kakoune
======
Koshkin
It is great that developers keep trying to find ways to improve the tools that
they use, of which a code editor is perhaps the most important. Problem is,
from what I usually see, the effort of innovation does not go far enough. In
this day and age, when the computers are so powerful that even having some
elements of AI in everyday software would not be something unexpected, the
least we could ask from a good code editor is to understand the programming
language that we are using - and I am not talking about syntax-based text
coloring (which I usually reduce to a bare minimum, finding it distracting).
The editor should "see" the structure of the program, enhance the _visual_
presentation of code (according the user's preferences), point out errors... -
in other words, help the user in any way possible. Unfortunately, even such
flagship products as Visual Studio, despite all the backing and the huge user
base, still often feels like it is getting in the way rather than helps. So, I
guess, we still have ways to go before our tools become "smart" enough.

------
drakmail
Wow, looking awesome. Building it

